# Residente Temporal Permit



## alegra1983 (Feb 10, 2016)

I currently have a Residente Temporal permit that will expire in about a month. I have exhausted the number of times I can renew the permit and the INM wants me to get a Residente Permanente permit. What can I do to maintain that status? Do I have to leave the country and then apply at a Mexican Consulate? Any advice? I need immediate help please......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, you will have to leave Mexico and let your present visa expire. Then you would have to apply for a new one, with financial proofs, etc., at a Mexican consulate.
It would be wise to convert to Residente Permanente and be done with renewals, including the expense, need for financials, etc. 
I suspect a beloved old car is holding you back. Bite the bullet, take it north and replace it with a Mexican car. No more TIPs, deposits, etc. Crossing with a Mexican plated car is a breeze: No paperwork, no fee, no deposit......Nada.....Jamas.


----------



## alegra1983 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the information. You hit it right on the money. The only issue is that the vehicle is a company truck and they foot the bill on the gasoline. I'm saving a lot of money by not having a personal vehicle.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The obvious solution is to inform the company of Mexico‘s rules and insist that they purchase a truck in Mexico, or provide you with a suitable allowance to do so yourself on their expense account.


----------



## alegra1983 (Feb 10, 2016)

That's true my friend, but I don't want to be taxed on my car allowance. I tried having them purchase a truck down here, but was denied.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

alegra1983 said:


> That's true my friend, but I don't want to be taxed on my car allowance. I tried having them purchase a truck down here, but was denied.


If it's that important to you not to be taxed on a car allowance, then you're going to have to follow RV's advice in his first post. Too bad your company didn't understand the ins and outs of having an employee working in Mexico before sending you here.


----------



## alegra1983 (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree Marsha. I guess I was the guinea pig for them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

alegra1983 said:


> I agree Marsha. I guess I was the guinea pig for them.


Then you should get recompense from them for inadvertantly being the unwitting subject of an entrepreneurial experiment!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

alegra1983 said:


> I agree Marsha. I guess I was the guinea pig for them.


Another obvious option is for you to inform them that you must convert to Residente Permanente. Otherwise you will suffer the expense and time involved in leaving, expiring and re-applying for another Residente Temporal visa; which is not guaranteed to be granted. 
As a Residente Permanente, you cannot drive that company truck, so the company will have to remove it from Mexico, as you know.
It is time to negotiate with your employer, and I get the feeling you doubt that they will continue to support you. If that is the case, the ball is in your court.
Suerte.......


----------

